# Can't recall what name & password used



## Anonymous (Feb 5, 2005)

I finally have a new computer; but it's been awhile for sure.  I can't remember which name I used, as everything I tried seemed to have already been taken....it even says MY email address is being used by someone...(maybe me...but don't recall the password I've used.

If someone can/will...please check on this, and email me at:

[resolved]

And thank you.....I love this place, even as an onlooker only


----------

